# Moving to Cairo in August. :-)



## American_Girl (Jun 28, 2011)

Greetings! 
My husband and I are moving to Cairo in August. He’s a graduate student at AUC and I just accepted a teaching position in Heliopolis. We’ll be looking for an apartment soon, and I would greatly appreciate recommendations as to where we should live. I understand that Heliopolis and New Cairo are near one another. I suggested to my husband that we live in Heliopolis-- it seems that would be most practical being close to both my work and his school. But, he currently lives in Zamelek and believes I will be more comfortable there—due to a larger expat community. Are there any expats who could share their experiences living in either of these districts? 
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

American_Girl said:


> Greetings!
> My husband and I are moving to Cairo in August. He’s a graduate student at AUC and I just accepted a teaching position in Heliopolis. We’ll be looking for an apartment soon, and I would greatly appreciate recommendations as to where we should live. I understand that Heliopolis and New Cairo are near one another. I suggested to my husband that we live in Heliopolis-- it seems that would be most practical being close to both my work and his school. But, he currently lives in Zamelek and believes I will be more comfortable there—due to a larger expat community. Are there any expats who could share their experiences living in either of these districts?
> Thanks.




Hello and welcome to the forum

The drive from Zamalek to Heliopolis is horrific and will take you no less than an hour each way during rush hour and that is when you get lucky.
I like zamalek and think it is the nicest place in Cairo to live but if you are living there because of the expat community then Heliopolis is the same... lots of expats out that way.

Maiden


----------



## American_Girl (Jun 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> The drive from Zamalek to Heliopolis is horrific and will take you no less than an hour each way during rush hour and that is when you get lucky.
> I like zamalek and think it is the nicest place in Cairo to live but if you are living there because of the expat community then Heliopolis is the same... lots of expats out that way.
> ...


Thanks! We’ve decided to live in Heliopolis.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

where will you be working? I am from the states too. I use to teach at a few schools but now I teach online for an outside company. I will be moving to Sharouk City which is close to heliopolis and we will have our own house there. If you find a good job and good friends and family here then it is a nice place to be. But you have to do something that you like, find a hobby!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> where will you be working? I am from the states too. I use to teach at a few schools but now I teach online for an outside company. I will be moving to Sharouk City which is close to heliopolis and we will have our own house there. If you find a good job and good friends and family here then it is a nice place to be. But you have to do something that you like, find a hobby!!


I that Shurouk on the Suez Road? you are looking at no less than 30KM to Heliopolis.


----------



## galeshaheed (Apr 7, 2009)

*Moving to Cairo in three days*



aykalam said:


> I that Shurouk on the Suez Road? you are looking at no less than 30KM to Heliopolis.



My husband and I are moving to Sherouk City in 3 days and when we have visited , like the quiet life there. Are there any ladies out there who would be interested in meeting up. I am 56 years old !


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

galeshaheed said:


> My husband and I are moving to Sherouk City in 3 days and when we have visited , like the quiet life there. Are there any ladies out there who would be interested in meeting up. I am 56 years old !


We should finish building our home over the EId. I will definantly need to meet other women out there as I know no one! Possibly other people with nice dogs would be fun! Or just good people to talk with....


----------

